# River Days [NSFW]



## DanOstergren (Jul 1, 2017)

I turned 30 recently, and a few days later my best friend Rob turned 27. A couple days ago we had a joint birthday campout in the Tillamook forest and invited other artist friends and model friends to join us. Honestly there was a LOT more drinking a weed smoking than there was picture taking, so I only got a handful of shots of my friends, but I'll still be able to look back at these in 30 years and remember when my friends and I were still "young". These were all meant for fun, so I did no retouching. 
















This one was at the girl's request, I swear I'm not a perv. I'm actually gay as hell and love this picture but not for the reasons one might assume.











































































No actual wine was poured into the river, just water.


----------



## hokies2379 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nearly every one of these is breathtaking.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 1, 2017)

hokies2379 said:


> Nearly every one of these is breathtaking.


Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2017)

Amazing. Such a quality to them.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2017)

All of these are terrific; I think these three are my favorites, with the almost Sinead look-alike being the top.
That is mystically beautiful with the only tiny distraction being at the very bottom where her straps start to move into focus.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 2, 2017)

So, let me get this strait..... You were, drinking, smoking (stuff), and just goofing around,,,,,, and you end up with photos like these????????????? Dude, I officially hate you!!!!

These are all just outstanding!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2017)

Super-good photos. Absolutely wonderful images.


----------



## weepete (Jul 2, 2017)

That looks like a really fun celebration, and of course immaculate photography! Good job Dan


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 3, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Amazing. Such a quality to them.


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 3, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> All of these are terrific; I think these three are my favorites, with the almost Sinead look-alike being the top.
> That is mystically beautiful with the only tiny distraction being at the very bottom where her straps start to move into focus.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 3, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> So, let me get this strait..... You were, drinking, smoking (stuff), and just goofing around,,,,,, and you end up with photos like these????????????? Dude, I officially hate you!!!!
> 
> These are all just outstanding!!!


Haha, I guess it's just second nature to me. Don't be a H8er!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 3, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Super-good photos. Absolutely wonderful images.


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 3, 2017)

weepete said:


> That looks like a really fun celebration, and of course immaculate photography! Good job Dan


Thank you. It was a lot of fun, and I finally got a tan so I'm no longer two shades of larvae.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

Great stuff Dan!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 5, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Great stuff Dan!


Thank you.


----------

